# Forum > News > OC News > Articles and Interviews >  Blizzard VS private servers

## Mr. Moose

*It appears that Blizzard has started to take action against the WoW private servers. While there's no real evidence of this , forums posts in several places show that many of the popular servers are currently down.*

*A message was posted on the Vioku forums (A forum created for the community of the popular server Ani-WoW)explaining the current situation :*



"Ok, so by now.. most of you should be probably aware of what’s going on..
But for those that don’t, I’ll make it simple.. “Blizzard Entertainment” have sent us a “copyright dmca notice” with a take down request, which needs to be done within 24/hours (btw 12 hours passed already). This isn’t a joke obviously, and to protect our asses we’ve decided to take the server down and cooperate with Blizzard on this request.. Is obviously that we don’t want to go jail for a game!

So here’s what we’re going to do (I won’t go into too much details): Our servers will remain closed until further notice, but is most likely that we’ll close our doors to World of Warcraft permanently.. This however, does not mean that is the end to our community and future ideas, after all.. our goal was to make Aniwow one of the best private servers by January.. remember that? Well, it might be an impossible task now that everything has turn down into us, but remember.. it’s never the end to something that received a lot of dedication (at least to my own personal rules), that being said.. there’s a second chapter coming up… no one never knows."


*But there are more take-downs happening, For example Chaoscrusade (A server I used to play on a lot). They have posted the following :*

"We regret to inform you that ChaosCrusade will be down until the issue with the received DMCA is cleared.
We cannot give a time/date or even an estimation at this present point in time but we will try to keep all of our users updated."

*And then:*

*12/05/08: ChaosCrusade is pending with the law firm Sonnenschein.
12/04/08: ChaosCrusade has gotten a photocopy of a DMCA letter from the law firm Sonnenschein.* 

*But the letter is recognises as a possible HOAX because
the letter is missing:

a) A statement made under penalty of perjury.
b) Subpoena. Lacking subpoena violates SoftLayer’s privacy policy.*


*Sonnenschein is the law firm from Blizzard , They have represented Blizz against those responsible for bNetd, (the software that enabled people to play Blizzard’s previous games online without using the official Battle.net server system.)*

*12/05/08: the DMCA passed as authentic. The future of ChaosCrusade will depend of the decisions the lawsuit will make over the next few days. All realms will remain offline.*

*This is all the information I got at the moment , if anything new shows up I'll add it.

-Inf*

----------


## Menthol8

I've heard of this its really bad. 

Can't believe it.

THeres now loads of rumors. WOW are going to try to set down *all*  the private servers.

----------


## JoeThePlumber

I hope no one get in any legal trouble for this all this good people that work there ass off to get a server running will be sad to see it go.

----------


## Ease

They're all going down slowly, Imo the letter is fake.

----------


## Poglia

Yes, this is true. For example WoWScape, AniWoW and Toxic-Wow have been closed.

http://img78.imageshack.us/img78/987...tey9rcwlx3.jpg

----------


## Grasi

Xtremetop100 is also down, I guess they mean it for real.

----------


## project anthrax

why cant they just let the people who cant afford the servers be able to have fun and play on free ones its not like there losing any customers

----------


## Hellgawd

*One big repost, I suggest moving the 11 page thread from the emu section into here instead of making another article for it.*

----------


## Poglia

> why cant they just let the people who cant afford the servers be able to have fun and play on free ones its not like there losing any customers


If you can afford a computer and an internet connection you can afford 13 euro per month to play.

----------


## Wilkey

Haha http://img369.imageshack.us/img369/6973/wowwtfme8.jpg
BTW this really sucks...

----------


## Ket

I am very surprised by this as it seems historically private servers for MMOs don't get these types of lawsuits even though the threat was always there.

----------


## TuFF

Wowscape is down too, Wow.

----------


## Noobcraft

We have had a thread about this for about 2 days now with way more info.
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/emulat...al-action.html

----------


## Stickman08

Lol? if blizzard is ready to start a war against private servers I can't imagine the results... Private servers will always exist, at least for WoW so it's an endless war. All blizzard can do is reduce their numbers but never stop them.

----------


## Verye

Huh? Why are people surprised? This is not the first time they've placed lawsuits against private servers.

They violate copyright laws.

----------


## Equ1N0X

IF BLIZZARD WANTS WAR, lets give it to them. i for one am willing to keep hosting, playing, and supporting private servers.theres more of us than they could possibly bring lawsuits against, if you kill the bigger servers those people will move to smaller servers. if they try to press charges on every private server they WILL go bankrupts.

Why dont they just accept that we exist. just becaus ethey are larger doesnt mean they will win

----------


## Stinja1

we need a real person on blizz to comment on this, however it would be awkward asking one of them  :Wink:

----------


## the MentalPygmey

I just cant believe Blizzard is acting like greedy Jew !!! They are the best money making machine in this times of recession that spreads the planet Earth like plague.
Over 12 millions of players around the world, and most players on private server play on live too... they will lost non of them. 3 years ago there were 8 millions of wowers WW, over 12 mills nowadays and growing...13$ per month+12months+12mills of players =1,872,000,000 $$$$$ for a bit of pleasure ,fun,time killing, life taking nerd making...well **** you blizzard may you rot in hell..will never pay you a dime!!

----------


## Remus

=/ most people pay by month so its 15$ and then there are over 400 servers to maintain of top quality to hold the players alone, then the servers to hold the player information and then another server to keep tabs on people then the development staff's servers for creating content, ceo's, gms,csr, overall world wide staff and lastly advertisement... next time take that into consideration

----------


## Noobcraft

> I just cant believe Blizzard is acting like greedy Jew !!! They are the best money making machine in this times of recession that spreads the planet Earth like plague.
> Over 12 millions of players around the world, and most players on private server play on live too... they will lost non of them. 3 years ago there were 8 millions of wowers WW, over 12 mills nowadays and growing...13$ per month+12months+12mills of players =1,872,000,000 $$$$$ for a bit of pleasure ,fun,time killing, life taking nerd making...well **** you blizzard may you rot in hell..will never pay you a dime!!


That's racist as hell, also could we just delete this news because there is thread made way before this was posted and it has 10x the information.

----------


## Obama

imo, merge the two posts. from the emo section and here.

----------


## Equ1N0X

> imo, merge the two posts. from the emo section and here.


Emo Section? you anti-freedom ******. but yeah we should merge two posts.

----------


## supremeoverlord

Ok, so if you host your servers inside of the us/uk you totally had it coming.
You're only really safe if you host it outside, like in china or something (although, lag IS an issue, you're less likely to get picked on by blizzard's lawyers :P )

----------


## Noobcraft

> imo, merge the two posts. from the emo section and here.


Why merge when i have the same info he posted here and more lol.

lolz emo sections

----------


## Couwae

Finally Blizzard is dealing with problems. I have once played on private servers, but now I think that it sucks. Play retail? Play the real game.

----------


## Couwae

Together we can win?

----------


## alcanor1

well i honestly think that of course they put them down and they will keep em down same with all the exploits we got but the is "Private" servers that are open to only ranked members that i know about and thats the only way to keep it from blizzard

----------


## project anthrax

Poglia your wrong buddy don't even get me started and I agree with the MentalPygmey they make 150 million per month who cares about the private servers there rich and it shouldn't matter

----------


## [Pat]

they may make 150 million per month but they don't even see more then 4 million, they got bills to pay and workers to pay in US and EU

----------


## Notahax

Google Fight : Make this fight with googleFight World of warcraft Private servers VS Blizzard Entertainment

Blizzard wins..

----------


## Heftydogg

> IF BLIZZARD WANTS WAR, lets give it to them. i for one am willing to keep hosting, playing, and supporting private servers.theres more of us than they could possibly bring lawsuits against, if you kill the bigger servers those people will move to smaller servers. if they try to press charges on every private server they WILL go bankrupts.
> 
> Why dont they just accept that we exist. just becaus ethey are larger doesnt mean they will win


What a joke. When that company goes bankrupt is when I'll start worrying about recession.

They have more than enough support both financially and legally to easily take down every privately hosted WoW server there is. This DMCA letter didn't attack one server at a time, from reading the other thread with more info it looks like there was a whole list of major emu servers involved.

And as to the posts about how much they make monthly/yearly. That's just off the payments to play... Sure they have a lot of bills to pay, but you're not counting how much they make off Keys and all their extra goodies like that Frostmourne sword and other merchandise. Not to mention Blizzard has other games.... they still make money off Diablo and Starcraft and even Warcraft. I think you're underestimating how powerful of a company they are.

----------


## [Shon3m]

lul don't let blizzard win that shows them we can be pushed around.....

----------


## Octavian01

That sux ass, and it just makes me think if only sealand were still online...  :Frown:

----------


## Nihilis131989

Why are you guys surprised by this Private server battle, places like wowscape and all those others get huge amounts of money from "donations" and as much as i think private servers are innocent and harmless i also beileve that blizzard has a right to keep others from making money off their intellectual material. Places like wowscape and toxicwow are violating series laws. I honestly hope they take wowscape and give it a really deep grave.

----------


## Clain

If you want to see the amount made in donations from WoWScape from around Octoberish...
MMORPG4Free.com &bull; View topic - WoWscape has been fucked !

----------


## r3deemer

Think they will put this kind of effort into gold sellers next??

I used to play private till my mate got me into retail, lucky thing i guess....

----------


## Romis

http://www.xtremetop100.com/ is back up!

----------


## javac

Well anyone knows a server like [email protected] tht is not down..i would like to play with high rates blizz like..pm with a server or servers

----------


## Moffeman

This is such a fail, blizzard will never stop this, they just cant, there will always be a kind of solution in the future. And i completely agree with Anthrax, people who cant afford playing retail for 12 euros a month should be able to have atleast that fun as the ones at retail has.

but still, they dont give a shit, the only thing they care about is their bloody damn money...

----------


## Bareno

If you guys have been wondering where wowscape has gone, it's cPanel® now.

But the realmlist on that page was wrong from me, it isn't "set realmlist wow.scapegaming.com"

It's: "set realmlist logon.scapegaming.com"

EDIT: Looks like they f'ed up their homepage through.

----------


## Cypher

If people are stupid enough to host emulated servers in the US or any of the countries covered by a trade agreement that forces compliance with the DMCA (notably: Australia, not sure of any others) then they deserved to get served with a takedown notice.

@The retards saying "don't let them push us around", "they're greedy", etc.

You're all ignorant morons.
Blizzard own the intellectual property rights to World of Warcraft, running an emulated server IS ILLEGAL if you do it anywhere that the DMCA or other country-specific laws that prohibit such copyright-infringing behavior. They developed WoW, they deserve payment in return. It easy to call software developers greedy but until you're actually in the shoes of one you have no idea what you're talking about.

I have nothing against the guys responsible for the development of the emu servers. They did it for the learning experience, emulating server software when all you have access to is the client is a highly complex and highly challenging task, people like me enjoy that kind of challenge. The problem arises when greedy (yes greedy) people come along, host public servers, and start trying to make money off it.

If I was head of Blizzards legal dept and you were hosting a server in the US I'd do a lot worse than just filling a DMCA takedown notice. They could ****ing rape you in court if they wanted, but they have always shown a lot of restraint, just look at Warden, there so much they could be doing that they don't.

On the topic of 'pushing around'. I don't think anyone who is saying that really understands the first thing about the legal system. Blizzard is not the type of entity you want to piss off. Not only are you in the wrong legally, you also have nowhere near the amount of money required to fight them in court (let alone win, which wouldn't happen in a million years).

On the topic of 'not being able to afford wow'. Blizzard created WoW, Blizzard own the right to WoW, they can charge WHATEVER THEY WANT, regardless of the fact mommy won't pay your WoW subscription. Just because you can't afford something does NOT give you the RIGHT to steal/pirate it, also, far from everyone who uses emulated servers is doing so because of a lack of money, and even if they were, what about the server admins who make money off donations/etc that stem directly from infringing Blizzard's IP rights?

TLDRV:
The law doens't care if you can't afford WoW, if you wanna 'stick it to the man', if you think Blizz are 'greedy', or if you don't believe in copyright. The fact of the matter is if you're breaking the law Blizzard are well within their rights to file a takedown (and a lot more than that too).

So how about before you run around spouting out your ignorant bullshit you take a seat, do some research, and think before you post or open your mouth.

----------


## Obama

And that's why your name is Cypher. 

imo, less wow the better.  :Smile:

----------


## kataldt

Wow, this is ridiculous!

This is just like that time I couldn't afford a Ferrari, so I just stole one. Fair enough, right? I mean, I can't afford one, but I want to drive one. Everybody wins. Ferrari isn't losing money because I wouldn't be paying them anyway!

----------


## Verye

Hey guys you know Windows, right? Well, I'm going to make an identical copy to Windows with a few minor differences, and even though it's not very stable and crashes a lot and is slow, it's still pretty much Windows, since it uses all of its code. You can use it for free though! That's right, free!

What? You think this would be bad for Microsoft? No, they're already rich dude, who cares!

WHAT?! THEY'RE SUING ME?! THIS IS SO RETARDED.

----------


## typedef

Notahax good slango

----------


## Romis

> Wow, this is ridiculous!
> 
> This is just like that time I couldn't afford a Ferrari, so I just stole one. Fair enough, right? I mean, I can't afford one, but I want to drive one. Everybody wins. Ferrari isn't losing money because I wouldn't be paying them anyway!





> Hey guys you know Windows, right? Well, I'm not going to make an identical copy to Windows with a few minor differences, and even though it's not very stable and crashes a lot and is slow, it's still pretty much Windows, since it uses all of its code. You can use it for free though! That's right, free!
> 
> What? You think this would be bad for Microsoft? No, they're already rich dude, who cares!
> 
> WHAT?! THEY'RE SUING ME?! THIS IS SO RETARDED.



QFT (invisible fillah?)

----------


## Pwntzyou

Very sad moment, I was hoping to start up another emulator server again... =(


Now I have to find a host in china!

----------


## Nihilis131989

Most of the private servers on the top 100 are corrupt and bad servers, they make more money then god in "donations" and i will say its not good to screw over blizz because they make great games. Like everyone else says if you cant pay for it then you cant play simple as that, Its just a shame that blizz judges all of the emu community on the actions of a few bad servers and groups of people. But i also beileve that the emu community has shown, and blizz should focus on this that people dont just want 1x servers and more of the same. Blizz should take this oppurtunity to notice what they need to do and ask for help as opposed to sueing everyone.

----------


## volitle

they have only shut down major servers as it would take too much time. money and effort to shut down all private servers

----------


## -Lex

*Epic WIN!*

----------


## Calek

I found this a ripe oppourtunity to almost-advertise my server and most likely get people private messaging about it to me and then I will lie to "avoid" getting in trouble about donations. Lulz

No one else sees this as a good time to strike for the little guy? 
--Not me

*EDIT* (By me, Calek) WTF Hellgawd...I wasn't advertising my server, I was advertising this opportunity to fellow emulation enthusiests to create their OWN servers.

"--Not me" say's one of the creators of HeroicWoW. 

..not cool dude.

----------


## trancehax

This is funny, GO GO BLIZZ FTW!

----------


## Snailz

*This is just like a bilzzard banwave. exept they only take out top servers to scare others.*

----------


## Verye

> *This is just like a bilzzard banwave. exept they only take out top servers to scare others.*


That's exactly why they did it. It is a very common scare tactic: pick out a few big people (or communities, or groups, or in this case, servers) who are doing something illegal and use them as an example. They don't have the time, the effort, or the money to go after everyone, so they go after the biggest and use them as a precedent. NCSoft, the makers of Lineage 2, did this. I actually GM'd on 2 big L2 private servers (L2 Extreme and L2 Revenge), and I got pretty scared when L2X was hit. This is also done with piracy: pick a few big pirates, slap them down with a huge fine, and watch as the news stories of it spread all over the place.

----------


## xXCharleyXx

> That's exactly why they did it. It is a very common scare tactic: pick out a few big people (or communities, or groups, or in this case, servers) who are doing something illegal and use them as an example. They don't have the time, the effort, or the money to go after everyone, so they go after the biggest and use them as a precedent. NCSoft, the makers of Lineage 2, did this. I actually GM'd on 2 big L2 private servers (L2 Extreme and L2 Revenge), and I got pretty scared when L2X was hit. This is also done with piracy: pick a few big pirates, slap them down with a huge fine, and watch as the news stories of it spread all over the place.


For sure, You need to be the WoW Lawyer to know this !
[/Sarcasm]

----------


## Verye

Oh, I know. This should be common sense.

----------


## project anthrax

we'll it shouldn't last that much longer then the top servers all turned out to be crap any way tho so im happy there gone

----------


## Gothica639

Eh, what a joke. Blizzard must be sleeping with the RIAA and learning their scare tactics. 1.6B a year... *shakes head*

----------


## Greed

blizzard isnt taking down private servers, nuf said

----------


## Ease

It's over, now go home.

----------


## Aelus

> That's racist as hell, also could we just delete this news because there is thread made way before this was posted and it has 10x the information.


That isn't racist. Jew's are referred to as a religion. Not there so called "race". Jew's can never be a race. Thats like me saying my race is christian. 

Now discriminating on their religion, sure.

----------


## cXm0d

It's over?

What do you mean by that?


Regardless, I think Blizz made a good move with this one. WoW is fun, and it isn't that expensive.
So, pay for it?

----------


## Benny Lava

Well seeing as Blizzard just implemented the re customizing your character servcie for $15 they must need money bad. And all these private servers steal all their customers.

----------


## Heftydogg

> Well seeing as Blizzard just implemented the re customizing your character servcie for $15 they must need money bad. And all these private servers steal all their customers.


They don't need anything... that was a horrible assumption of why they introduced that new feature. It's just simply another way for them to maximize profits. They may have millions sitting around, but corporate only cares about growth. They won't stop pushing past competition, that'd be stupid in a business environment. Especially in this economy.

----------


## Heftydogg

> Actually Blizzard has no serious competition, they won every battle with xyz MMORPG's and growing.. Age of Conan was ambitious but they are decaying ,slowly..
> Yes they ARE greedy capitalistic bastards and they will always be.
> However they should not worry about private servers 'cus 99% of players in private servers play retail...
> and to that ******* calling me racist> choke yourself,read some books,learn something,Jews are ethnicity Not Race!!! Its not hard to learn this. B I G SORRY to all the poor Jewes.
> Cant you all see !! its impossible that no one thought this...
> Everything in WoW (retail) is setup to advance slow,so you can't lvl fast or advance in profession skills etc.. so you won't reach maximum and get bored and quit playing wow.. Fast advance > boredom > no players > no money ! well bu-hu cry me a river ohh who am i talking to all of you nerds...finis opus!


lol e-raaaage I think we all got the point about how psychology and business works.

----------


## suicidewarpig

I was talking to an admin of WoW Scape through ventrillo a while back. The reason why they arn't going to update to WotLK is because of Blizzard. I have no idea what it's at now.

----------


## Clain

WoW-Trance is running on 2.4.3 now lol.

----------


## gengargoyle5

> I was talking to an admin of WoW Scape through ventrillo a while back. The reason why they arn't going to update to WotLK is because of Blizzard. I have no idea what it's at now.


No offense, but scape is just as bad as blizz when it comes to greed.

DMCA is the -worst- law in existance, in my opinion.

----------


## Benny Lava

> They don't need anything... that was a horrible assumption of why they introduced that new feature. It's just simply another way for them to maximize profits. They may have millions sitting around, but corporate only cares about growth. They won't stop pushing past competition, that'd be stupid in a business environment. Especially in this economy.


Sorry you didn't see the sarcasm in my post. I keep forgetting forums are much harder to get emotion across.

----------


## colincancer

im sad  :Frown:  and scared. i play retail but still kinda scary imo lol

----------


## AngshumanSSJV

*Edited for Language* 
-Hellgawd

----------


## AngshumanSSJV

*Edited for Language* 
-Hellgawd

----------


## treetree

I have to admit I’m a little disheartened by the battle between bliz and the private server’, 
though it was inevitable. I have earned respect for wow for making the wow 
code and the platform,but as a company they are failing to grow and expand toward 
their market: 
 
There is no end to private servers and the code that has forever changed us.
(tree) ty bliz.
  
The wow action is nothing,but a money pit, yes bliz is hurting like the rest of the economy,
but they do expect results and are in a good lawful position to make 
some changes.
  
I love the emulator community
  they offer us;
  Remarkable end software 
  Spend eternity trying to get it just right
  Ask for nothing in return
  come on bliz ,you need the emulator community,
  (most likely copy all their **it).
  Get on their side and learn from them.
  (and fire the sucker that is your pr rep)
  (info only)
  
Yes a new era of software,platforms and maybe 
even the 3d interactive ai and graphics is upon us. 

Ty all dev’s and coders for your fascinating work to study :Big Grin: 
  tree

----------


## oigres2

*Blizzard isn't just protecting the interests of the company, but also of their subscribers who pay money to play on their servers. Revising the legal document provided earlier in the thread, I'm in my 4th year in Law and let me just clear up that the document doesn't require a supina, it's just a letter of notification, usually the first step before taking formal legal action, they DON'T have to take the server down if they wish, but in not doing so, could and most likely result in legal action

In my opinion, Blizzard is doing the right thing, it has to protect its product and it's customers. Blizzard has to look to the future and think of it's customers, because they deserve to play on a server that's stable and with new content being developed. If they can play the same content for free on a private server, why pay Blizzard to play?? This effect Blizzard by loosing money for such things as server development, creating new content ect. Cypher's post pretty much summed what I was going to write about the people who think because they can't afford to pay to play or because Blizzard is making alot of money, they have the right to play for free, is just ignorant.

Tho I agree with the legal action taken against the private servers, Blizzard could learn a very valuable lesson from these server. the most obvious is the way they run their servers compaired to the ones on the private server. One big issue is the XP rate on Blizzard servers and the amount of time it takes to advance your character. That's why some flock to the 2X or even 10X XP servers.*

----------


## Blackboy0

Oigres, Private Server's are just a way for people who don't have the money to play RetailWoW can actually play. Also, it's helping us learn valuable skills such as LuA(++), C#, C++, etc. to make shit to go along with the servers :P

I think Blizz is making one big mistake trying to take down the Private Servers, and I think they will _never_ succeed... There are just too many servers. There are thousands of WoW Private Servers out there, and Blizzard would have too spend too much of it's time going through and shutting down all the one's that wouldn't listen if they put out a general "We are shutting down PServers"

----------


## oigres2

*I think you better read Cypher's post. Just because you'can't afford to play' and because it 'teaches you how to script', doesn't give you the right to copy right their material. 

I don't think Blizzard has the intention of shutting ALL the servers, because let's face it, that will be impossible. I think they want to shut down the private servers which are making a profit through donation and selling custom weapons/vendor.

But from a legal stand point, this is just the start. Sending a Letter of Notice, isn't really that hard and time consuming, so when people say they don't have the time ect, I think your very mislead. I think where the Blizzard vs Private Server battle will take a decisive step is when one private server, which ever that may be, decided to take it to court. In my opinion, they really have no legal basis for an argument for running a private server (from what I understand of US copyright law). Lets say for example, one private server decides not to close their server and Blizzard takes them to court. If Blizzard were to win that case, it would set a precedent for any other lawsuit involving/relating to WoW and private server. Once that is set, any other private server that decides not to to close down and take the matter to court, will be bound to this precedent, and any good lawyer knows it's hard to break precedent making going to court pointless. Thus, sending a Letter of Notice could be just the tip of the iceberg. Closing the bigger servers sends a message to the others.*

----------


## iterrorist

but i was under the impression that emulators where made by emu-devs to run client info and shizz...but like taking legal action because someone wrote software that interacts with theirs is hardly breaking copyright....then why isn't linux being sue'd for it considering you can run wow etc off that...blizz are just greedy fat cats

----------


## Blackboy0

That know how to make a great game  :Wink:

----------


## oigres2

Sure, emulators are made by emu-devs, but property owned by Blizzard without written permission is in violation of Copy Right law. For example, to run a private server, you need to copy all the maps, models ect in order to make it work. Using these files/logo ect without permission is breaking the law. Also the modifying of files which some private servers do is also in violation of copy right. There are plenty of laws being broken when running a private server.

As for Linux, what law are they breaking?? Linux isn't running any private servers, the person who is running the Linux OS might be. Thats like saying, why not sue Microsoft? they can run WoW, but it's the person running the Windows OS thats running the private server.

----------


## Blackboy0

I can see how modifying the files and all that shit (model editing) is a violation, but how is copying the Maps, Models, DBC Files, etc. a violation? You haven't changed them, they are still the way Blizz made them. You have changed anything, other than the owner.

If I'm like... totally wrong, tell me. I ain't a lawyer. I'm just goin' off of what I know and have learned in my 4 years of WoW, Private Servers and Emulation.

----------


## oigres2

I don't know if you have ever read the Term of Use and the EULA when WoW prompts you to accept before you can play the game? Might be a good idea to read even the first two paragraphs.

Anyways, without going into too much legal chatter, you said it yourself.




> ...Maps, Models, DBC Files, etc. a violation? You haven't changed them, they are still the way Blizz made them. You have changed anything, other than the owner.


The owner is Blizzard, not you!! TITLE 17 CHAPTER 12 § 1202 (C) Basically protects whatever information/code/work in relation to the Terms and conditions for use of the work. 

So read the ToU and then apply it to that law. I know your gonna say, but if you host a private server, you don't have to click the ToU or EULA, the use of ANY trademarked or copy righted material without written consent is against the law.

----------


## Remus

that and umm .. Linux is OPEN SOURCE. WoW is NOT.

----------


## racelin1

Alright Everyone you wanna know what i think i think this is all a HOAKS if its not then blizzard is wasting there time there is no way they can shut down every Server it would cost them so much money on there half to shut down even 100 servers and as we all know BLIZZARD is greedy!!!! Also if your server is hosted in Russia or any other country besides America your alright Blizzard can try to shut you down but most likely they cant private servers are out of blizzards power to shut down so dont worry if this is blizzard which it is NOT because they are a smart company and know they cant win but if it is then you have nothin to worry about if your server isnt REALLY BIG with like 1000+ people on avg. but NO one should be worryed not many servers have been shut down anyways and these rumors have been going on for WEEKS and only like 3 or 4 servers have gotten this letter Also just for the record someone said Wowscape had been shut down lol your funny na there still up and running just with a different name go on google and type in Wowscape trust me you will find them  :Smile: 

AGAIN no one has to panic make your servers!!! continue makeing bad @ss new servers alright thx for reading what iv had to say!!!*


Sorry about spelling Long story  i dont wanna re-type 
*

----------

